# Chute clearing tool.



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I’m looking to pick up the shoe clear into from Yamaha on any of the newer model
snowblowers, Does anyone have a part number and an online store they recommend that will ship to the US. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Plenty to choose from: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=amazon+snowblower+chute+tool&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=shopping


.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use an on hand stick, which I rarely have to ever use ….


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I’ve seen all those on Amazon, I’m looking for an oem Yamaha too, it has a spike on one end and a shovel on the other


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

John445 said:


> I’ve seen all those on Amazon, I’m looking for an oem Yamaha too, it has a spike on one end and a shovel on the other


Ariens Pro machines come with a tool and holder that looks like this: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Clean-Out-Tool-with-Brush-for-Snow-Blower-724081/202222495 I have that for my machine since it has a spade at one end for clogs and a brush at the other to clean snow off the machine.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

This was the one they used for awhile, no idea if it's on the new ones.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Same one on my 2014 model. I haven't used mine yet. You can order from the Japanese online catalog.
#4 BAR 7KA-52516-00 US$10.86











https://en.impex-jp.com/catalogs/snow-blower/yamaha/yt660/7rv3-2014-faraway-blue-22559/904780.html


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Yes, this is what I’m looking for, I just ordered it, this One is a lot better than the one supplied by Honda


----------

